# Behind the scenes 2006 pics



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

We finally got the behind the scenes pics up on the site. Check em out here:
http://pic1.piczo.com/TechnicalTerror/?g=21227184


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool. What a great space to work with! How do you connect the wall panels to each other?
Still laughing at the Jamie/Tor Johnson comparison! You're brutal!
Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

The panels are framed with 2x2's except where they join together to form a wall. We put a 2x4 there and the next panel is screwed into the 2x4 also. Its harder to explain than the concept really is. If you look at the pictures of the wall panels it will make more sense than I can explain.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Looks like you had fun! :> Thanks for sharing! oh, and btw--LMAO at the mask look-a-like! hehehehe :devil:


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Dark Fanged Bat Lady said:


> Looks like you had fun! :> Thanks for sharing! oh, and btw--LMAO at the mask look-a-like! hehehehe :devil:


We did have fun. 
I guess fate has a way of catching up with ya. I posted the comment about Jamie looking like Tor, but he got the last laugh. Yeah I went fishing with Tor (Jamie) this past Saturday. I forgot to tie the boat to the dock and ended up having to dive in the freezing cold water and swim the boat down when the wind blew it away from the dock. I didn't have a swimming suit on, it was in the 50's here and I didn't plan on swimming. So my friend got to laugh at me while I stood shivering in my tighty whiteys while dragging a bass boat through freezing water. When I finally put my cloths on and got back to the jeep, Jamie looked at me, kinda laughed and said, "that was for that dang Tor comment!"


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow you sure have a lot of space there is that a garage or a pole barn? good work


----------



## mike (Dec 24, 2005)

Looks great


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

I dream of a space like that. That is a great setup!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey TT, just watched your video and wow, you've gotten really good at the pneumatic props (as well as static). Everything looks great!
Gotta ask...is that a pic of Igor (eyegore) on your desk? So cool


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Great set-up I only wish I had that kind of space but good job u guys most of sent those kiddies runnin...


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Lilly said:


> wow you sure have a lot of space there is that a garage or a pole barn? good work


It was built to house an RV and a large boat. When I bought the property I coundn't talk the owner into leaving the boat or the RV so... its now a haunt.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Blackwidow said:


> Hey TT, just watched your video and wow, you've gotten really good at the pneumatic props (as well as static). Everything looks great!
> Gotta ask...is that a pic of Igor (eyegore) on your desk? So cool


I am a fan of Erich Lubatti's work. The pic on my desk is the eyegore mask that Erich does. I tried to salute people who's work has inspired me. Their is a pic of a Terror Syndicate prop on the wall in my haunt, and the pic of Erich's mask on the desk, and on the wall.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Very cool TT. Just wondering if you're going to contribute any video or photos to our DVD set. Haunt pics/vids would be more than welcome on the set as well as behind the scenes stuff for the extras disc.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah I got a slide show done in AVI tonight and will send it in to ya.
Unless anyone knows how to change a windows movie maker video into an AVI file video.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Technical Terror said:


> Yeah I got a slide show done in AVI tonight and will send it in to ya.
> Unless anyone knows how to change a windows movie maker video into an AVI file video.


Actually, from windows movie maker, you can save your project as an AVI file.



> To save as an .avi in Windows Movie Maker:
> Windows Movie Maker has an option to save as an avi.
> 
> Under the "Finish Movie" options.
> ...


I've never done it personally, so I have no idea if the burn to CD/DVD step is even necessary... I would imagine not.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I already saved the movie on the regular format. I don't have it in the movie maker program any longer. Is there any way to change the format after its already been saved to the computer?
If not I still have the slide show saved to AVI.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Technical Terror said:


> Their is a pic of a Terror Syndicate prop on the wall in my haunt, and the pic of Erich's mask on the desk, and on the wall.


I missed that...now I have to go and look again Terror Syndicate makes some of the best props I've ever seen. LOVE their stuff. Their torsos with the candles were the inspiration for the two that I made.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Fabulous stuff, TT!! Way to go!


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Thanks ladies. I appreciate it.


----------

